# Chicago Skyscraper exhibit in Moca



## brianeno (Jun 25, 2012)

Very neat! Chicago has finally put an art exhibit all about skyscrapers in the museum of contemparty art = ) here is a link to find out more http://www.web2carz.com/lifestyle/travel/1086/skyscraper-exhibit-opens-in-chicago


----------

